#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  мирской буддизм, приведите пример

## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Что такое мирской буддизм ? С кого Кагью берут пример, в то время, как Оле Нидал - йогин, Е.С. Кармапа 17й и его окружение - монахи ?

----------

Гошка (25.06.2022)

----------


## Гьялцен

Хм, странно, Дмитрий, Вы кажется невнимательно ознакомились с поучениями Оле Нидала на эту тему. 
Оле ведь постоянно говорит, что в настоящее время мирской и йогический буддизм на западе стали чем-то одним. На работе мы- миряне, после работы и особенно в отпуске на ретрите-йогины. 
Мирской буддизм характеризуется в отличие от монашеского минимальным набором обетов личного освобождения- обеты Прибежища плюс один или несколько обетов мирянина. У монахов обетов больше и образ жизни совершенно иной. Это если вкратце.
В качестве примера мирянина-буддиста- Оле приводит Марпу. Даже устраивает "курсы Марпы".
Ну и кроме того, когда пишете "кагью" - уточняйте " карма кагью Алмазного пути", буде разных кагью много, да и внутри карма кагью не все последователи  относятся к окружению Тхае Дордже.

----------

Ann Ginger (14.10.2010), Марина В (03.07.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (04.07.2010), Турецкий (02.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Хм, странно, Дмитрий, Вы кажется невнимательно ознакомились с поучениями Оле Нидала на эту тему.


Обидно то, что мирская жизнь и жизнь буддиста совершенно разные и почти не пересекаются. Парамиты, которые регулируют поведение задают только самые крайне нежелательные и крайне желательные действия. По середине межу крайностями - полная свобода.   Некий стандарт мирянина не оговорен. 

Мирская жизнь подразумевает стремление к благополучию и некому согласию со своим окружением. У многих неспособность к этому компенсируется безумной мудростью,  возбуждением, беспорядочными связями. В результате многих просто выталкивает на йогическую тропу.






> Оле ведь постоянно говорит, что в настоящее время мирской и йогический буддизм на западе стали чем-то одним. На работе мы- миряне, после работы и особенно в отпуске на ретрите-йогины.


Ну вот и получается двойная жизнь. 





> Мирской буддизм характеризуется в отличие от монашеского минимальным набором обетов личного освобождения- обеты Прибежища плюс один или несколько обетов мирянина. У монахов обетов больше и образ жизни совершенно иной. Это если вкратце.
> В качестве примера мирянина-буддиста- Оле приводит Марпу. Даже устраивает "курсы Марпы".


Я только что прочитал книгу Лены Леонтьевой "Марпа". Нифига там про его  мирскую жизнь не написано. Получается, что даже с Марпы примера мирянина нельзя брать.





> Ну и кроме того, когда пишете "кагью" - уточняйте " карма кагью Алмазного пути", буде разных кагью много, да и внутри карма кагью не все последователи  относятся к окружению Тхае Дордже.


Да будет так

----------

Гошка (25.06.2022)

----------


## Топпер

> Обидно то, что мирская жизнь и жизнь буддиста совершенно разные и почти не пересекаются. Парамиты, которые регулируют поведение задают только самые крайне нежелательные и крайне желательные действия. По середине межу крайностями - полная свобода.   Некий стандарт мирянина не оговорен.


Как не пересекаются? Напротив. Буддийская практика - она жизнью и проверяется. Прежде всего, взаимоотношениями со своими родными и окружением. Ваша кханти парами, например, - здесь очень пригодится. 



> Мирская жизнь подразумевает стремление к благополучию и некому согласию со своим окружением.


Конечно. И Будда этому учил. 



> У многих неспособность к этому компенсируется безумной мудростью,  возбуждением, беспорядочными связями. В результате многих просто выталкивает на йогическую тропу.


Вот здесь и полезно развивать обычную, не безумную мудрость. Тогда проблем и беспорядочных связей будет меньше.

----------

Tong Po (02.06.2010), Марина В (03.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (01.06.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Мирская жизнь подразумевает стремление к благополучию и некому согласию со своим окружением. У многих неспособность к этому компенсируется безумной мудростью,  возбуждением, беспорядочными связями. В результате многих просто выталкивает на йогическую тропу.


Дмитрий, Вы считаете, что все вышеперечисленное делает человека йогином? 

Мирской буддизм - это соблюдение обетов упасаки, насколько я понимаю. Монашество подразумевает больше обетов. Нравственное поведение является общим для обоих. Т.е., нравственное поведение - это основа, на которой можно взращивать положительные качества, практикуя 6 парамит и делая свои практики.
Многие забывают, что Ваджраяна основывается на учениях Хинаяны и Махаяны. Т.е., тут для начала важно придерживаться норм нравственности и воспитывать в себе просветленный настрой. А потом уже, на этой основе делать практики Ваджраяны. 

Насколько мне известно, йогины - это те, кто просто живет в уединении, практикуя Дхарму. Это как бы отшельники. Они могут принимать и монашеские обеты на какое-то время. Безнравственное поведение, отсутствие Бодхичитты, отрицание основ, как мне кажется, никого йогином не делает. Но крышу это все срывает сильно. И тогда, если человек запутался, ему действительно может показаться, что все можно, что для него нет нравственных законов и т.п., но закон кармы общий для всех и тогда уже и практика в итоге пострадает, да и самому, вследствие своего поведения придется несладко. А зачем самому навлекать на себя ненужные страдания, когда их и так хватает по жизни?

Поэтому, насколько я понимаю в силу своего ограниченного восприятия, мирской буддизм основывается прежде всего на нравственном поведении и принесении пользы окружающим. 

Марпа - очень хороший пример просветленного мирянина-буддиста. Он и ездил далеко за учениями, он отдавал все, что имел за полученные учения, он практиковал их усердно, он был семьянином и учителем, и был примером для окружающих во всем. Ну и достиг просветления, конечно же. Так что, очень достойный пример. Обратите на него внимание.

В традиции Сакья, например, все главы школы являются мирянами, поскольку им для сохранности учений необходимо, чтобы родился сын. Учение передается отца к сыну. Говорят, что Марпа тоже так хотел сделать, но у него не получилось, поскольку его сын погиб. Так что, мирская жизнь совсем не препятствие к практике. Если, конечно, понимать, на чем все основывается и придерживать норм нравственного поведения и взращивать бодхичитту.

----------

Keiko (06.06.2010), Legba (01.06.2010), Pedma Kalzang (01.06.2010), Tong Po (02.06.2010), Аминадав (03.07.2010), Аньезка (03.07.2010), Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.06.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (22.06.2010), Марина В (03.07.2010), Мария Герасимова (08.01.2023), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (01.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (10.06.2010), Турецкий (02.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Марпа - очень хороший пример просветленного мирянина-буддиста. Он и ездил далеко за учениями, он отдавал все, что имел за полученные учения, он практиковал их усердно, он был семьянином и учителем, и был примером для окружающих во всем. Ну и достиг просветления, конечно же. Так что, очень достойный пример. Обратите на него внимание.


Я извиняюсь, но чуть ли большую часть жизни Марпа с большим риском проводил в путешествиях. Это тоже мирская жизнь ?

----------

Karma Sherab (01.06.2010), Турецкий (07.07.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Наверное, в ходе опасных для жизни путешествий, с целью получить освобождающие учения на благо всех, и в зарабатывании денег в промежутке на эти учения, в Марпе происходило какое-то очищение. Не знаю ничего лучше, чем путешествие к Гуру. Все опасности блекнут и меркнут. 
Монахи, вообще говоря, тоже много путешествуют и часто с риском для жизни. В горах всякое бывает.
И Учителя наши постоянно путешествуют, чтобы даровать нам драгоценные учения. У кого как жизнь складывается  :Smilie: 

Не обязательно все время путешествовать. Но зная, насколько коротка жизнь, я бы постаралась получать учения как можно больше, по возможности. Ну раз в год как минимум. А путешествия сейчас стали гораздо более комфортными и безопасными. Хотя, как говорится, от кармы не убежишь. Но уж лучше так, чем никак. А можно и монахом стать, если есть такая потребность. А можно и так обеты соблюдать. Никто не мешает.


Думаю, что неважно кем. Важно помнить об основах и развивать в себе положительные качества, по-моему.

----------

Марина В (03.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (10.06.2010), Турецкий (02.07.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Обидно то, что мирская жизнь и жизнь буддиста совершенно разные и почти не пересекаются. Парамиты, которые регулируют поведение задают только самые крайне нежелательные и крайне желательные действия. По середине межу крайностями - полная свобода.   Некий стандарт мирянина не оговорен.


Почему же, стандарт мирянина- это совершение 10-ти благих и избегание 10-ти неблагих действий ( о чем и Оле говорит), соблюдение заповедей Прибежища на словах и на деле, практика 6-ти парамит. 




> мирская жизнь подразумевает стремление к благополучию и некому согласию со своим окружением. У многих неспособность к этому компенсируется безумной мудростью,  возбуждением, беспорядочными связями. В результате многих просто выталкивает на йогическую тропу.


Настоящий йогин это тот, у кого воззрение, медитация и поведение не разделяются. Иначе йогинов было бы столько, "как зерен кукурузы".







> Ну вот и получается двойная жизнь.


Не совсем, я забыл упомянуть, Оле говорит, что объединяется поведение йогина-мирянина посредством "чистого видения" (читай воззрения)






> Я только что прочитал книгу Лены Леонтьевой "Марпа". Нифига там про его  мирскую жизнь не написано. Получается, что даже с Марпы примера мирянина нельзя брать.


Почему же, Марпа-классический пример человека высших способностей, которому для просветления не нужно было отказываться от жизни домохозяина. 
Кстати, Леонтьева- не автор книги про Марпу. Автор- Цанг Тон Гьялпо.

----------

Tong Po (02.06.2010), Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.06.2010), Марина В (03.07.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (04.07.2010), Турецкий (02.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Как не пересекаются? Напротив. Буддийская практика - она жизнью и проверяется. Прежде всего, взаимоотношениями со своими родными и окружением. Ваша кханти парами, например, - здесь очень пригодится.


Не  скрою, что у меня были напряженные отношения с близкими. Одна из причин была в том, что я резко бросился практиковать не договорившись с окружением. Никакие буддийские пожелания общего плана не помогали, пока я не стал делать конкретные значимые действия. Жалко, что в буддизме на этот случай не нашлось ответа.





> Вот здесь и полезно развивать обычную, не безумную мудрость. Тогда проблем и беспорядочных связей будет меньше.

----------

Турецкий (07.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Почему же, стандарт мирянина- это совершение 10-ти благих и избегание 10-ти неблагих действий ( о чем и Оле говорит), соблюдение заповедей Прибежища на словах и на деле, практика 6-ти парамит.


Парамиты задают только стратегию. Тактика не прописана. Если сказано "проявляй щедрость", то как ты её будешь проявлять - дело твоё. Можно просто наткнуться на скрытую манипуляцию и тебя будут иметь.  Поэтому и стандарт как таковой отсутстсвует

----------

Турецкий (07.07.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Вот здесь и полезно развивать обычную, не безумную мудрость. Тогда проблем и беспорядочных связей будет меньше.


Да,тут на форуме уже писали, что некоторые практикующие подпитывают свои омрачения разнузданными поступками, думая, что трансформируют их в духе тантры.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (01.06.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (04.07.2010), Турецкий (07.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Не  скрою, что у меня были напряженные отношения с близкими. Одна из причин была в том, что я резко бросился практиковать не договорившись с окружением. Никакие буддийские пожелания общего плана не помогали, пока я не стал делать конкретные значимые действия. Жалко, что в буддизме на этот случай не нашлось ответа.


Есть. Почему же нет?
Есть и обязанности детей по отношению к родителям. Есть и обязанности мужа, по отношению к жене.
Или возьмём Махамангала сутту, в ней вполне конкретно сказано, как нужно жить мирянину. К сожалению, перевод Герасимова слишком уж художественный, но даже так понятно.

----------

Kарма Дордже (03.07.2010), Legba (01.06.2010), Tong Po (02.06.2010), Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.06.2010), Марина В (03.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Парамиты задают только стратегию. Тактика не прописана. Если сказано "проявляй щедрость", то как ты её будешь проявлять - дело твоё. Можно просто наткнуться на скрытую манипуляцию и тебя будут иметь.  Поэтому и стандарт как таковой отсутстсвует


Тогда нужно побольше читать сутры Махаяны, где и находить примеры, а также развивать мудрость путем изучения сутр.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.06.2010), Марина В (03.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Парамиты задают только стратегию. Тактика не прописана. Если сказано "проявляй щедрость", то как ты её будешь проявлять - дело твоё. Можно просто наткнуться на скрытую манипуляцию и тебя будут иметь.  Поэтому и стандарт как таковой отсутстсвует


А даже в этом случае, благая камма будет накапливаться.
А вообще лучшими полями для проявления щедрости считаются родители, нуждающиеся и бхиккхусангха. 
Также всегда можно помогать какому-либо буддийскому центру или храму. А если боитесь, что деньги пойдут не по назначению, приносите натурой, а не деньгами. Еду или что-либо необходимое для работы центра. Например, принтерную бумагу или краску для стен.

----------

Tong Po (02.06.2010), Марина В (03.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Парамиты задают только стратегию. Тактика не прописана. Если сказано "проявляй щедрость", то как ты её будешь проявлять - дело твоё. Можно просто наткнуться на скрытую манипуляцию и тебя будут иметь.  Поэтому и стандарт как таковой отсутстсвует


Так. Во первых, давайте не будем путать 10 благих действий и 6 парамит.
Это всеже не одно и то же.
Во вторых - тактика прекрасно прописана и в Ламриме Чже Гампопы, и в "Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг" - Ламрим Чже Цзонкапы не предлагаю, т.к. вид пятитомника может, поначалу, сильно напугать. :Big Grin: 
Тактика прописана весьма подробно. И начинается она, кстати, вовсе не с шести парамит - которые уже относятся к "бодхичитте применения", а к "четырем безмерным" - бодхичитте намерения. Когда Вы досточно поразмышляете о равностности, добросердечии, сострадании и сорадовании - проблемы с родственниками поутихнут. И, очень важный момент! Никто никогда не сможет Вас поиметь, если Вы сами для этого не создали причин ранее. Причина есть - поимеют, будьте уверены. Так что единственное, что Вы можете сделать - попытаться уменьшить эти причины - чтением Ваджрасаттвы, к примеру.

----------

Dondhup (04.06.2010), Echo (01.06.2010), Kарма Дордже (03.07.2010), Tong Po (02.06.2010), Атевс (04.07.2010), Владимир Николаевич (14.11.2018), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (22.06.2010), Марина В (03.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2010), Турецкий (08.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Когда Вы досточно поразмышляете о равностности, добросердечии, сострадании и сорадовании - проблемы с родственниками поутихнут.


Сейчас проблем нет, только решились они не в результате размышлений. Медитация Алмазный ум только помогла найти корень, за что я очень благодарен. Всплыли такие темы, что отношения пришлось просто заморозить.

----------


## Vadimko

> Что такое мирской буддизм ? С кого Кагью берут пример, в то время, как Оле Нидал - йогин, Е.С. Кармапа 17й и его окружение - монахи ?


Цитата из книги ламы Оле Нидала "Глубина славянского ума. Буддизм в вопросах и ответах. Том II." стр. 58 "... Если мирянин всем задолжал денег, значит, он не функционирует надлежащим образом. Миряне и йогины в нашем случае несущественно отличаются друг от друга. Мирянин - это то, что ты делаешь, а йогин - это то, как ты думаешь. И если, умирая, ты сможешь сказать, как император Август: "Если я хорошо сыграл свою роль, пожалуйста, похлопайте!" - тогда у тебя получается и то и другое. Ты был в муру, но не от мира, ты хорошо справлялся с миром, но не был этим захвачен. На протяжении всей жизни твой ум оставался свободным, потому что ты знал, что, в сущности, все - только сон."

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2010)

----------


## Demetrioss

очень интересное высказывание. Я тоже читал книгу Нидла "Глубина славянского ума". И у меня возник ворпос: теоретически я прекрастно понимаю, что в сущности, все - только сон. Но как быть в миру, но не от мира, на практике. Потому что на практике мирские проблемы и нужды иногда настолько затягивают, как трясина в болоте и уже трудно бывает отряхнуть с себя всю эту тягость, начинаешь жить этим, переживать, прикладывать титанические усилия, но как и ожидалось - результат не лучший. Как взрастить в себе эту отрешенность и научиться играть свою роль должным образом в повседневной жизни?

----------


## Zom

> Как взрастить в себе эту отрешенность и научиться играть свою роль должным образом в повседневной жизни?


Почитать чему учил сам Будда.

----------

Гьялцен (03.07.2010), Мария Герасимова (08.01.2023), Тендзин Кюнзанг (04.07.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Обидно то, что мирская жизнь и жизнь буддиста совершенно разные и почти не пересекаются.


Думаю, все западные буддисты проходят через такую ломку в начале. Вы со временем приспособитесь. Do the best you can do в ваших обстоятельствах.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (03.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Так, а в сухом остатке то, что мы имеем?
> Ну хорошо, вот вы написали:
> 
> Как это выглядит на практике (в жизни)? Каких конкретно покемонов и кто как кормит?
> Что, например значит фраза о том, что Кагьюпы кормят своих покемонов пургеном? И как это увязать со словами *Будды*? Не выходит ли так, что вы нечто небуддийское кормите небуддийским пургеном?


Я увязываю это с тем, что вижу своими глазами. Если тхеравадины принимают обеты, которые связаны с избеганием всяких тревожащих ситуаций, то это значит, что восприятие у него становится все более мирным, отрешенным и тп. Ну чем не снотворное ? Успокоил всё мешающее и вперёд к реализации!

----------


## Гьялцен

> Покемон всегда при хозяине, и в ретрит тоже идет вместе с хозяином.
> Не знаю какие проблемы решает ретрит, но социальные - не решает.
> ...


хочется неоригинально сказать "не путайте божий жар и яйчницей" :-))) Будда учил, как вырваться из колеса самсары, а не о том, как укрепить брачный союз, внеся разнообразие в супружеский секс

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> хочется неоригинально сказать "не путайте божий жар и яйчницей" :-))) Будда учил, как вырваться из колеса самсары, а не о том, как укрепить брачный союз, внеся разнообразие в супружеский секс


а что мешает делать эти два дела одновременно ?

----------


## Маша_ла

> Если тхеравадины принимают обеты, которые связаны с избеганием всяких тревожащих ситуаций, то это значит, что восприятие у него становится все более мирным, отрешенным и тп. Ну чем не снотворное ? Успокоил всё мешающее и вперёд к реализации!


Кхм.. Я боюсь Вас разочаровать, но снотворное не успокаивает мешающие эмоции.. Иначе бы все принимали снотворное, вместо того, чтобы практиковать..
Может внешне и можно избежать треволнений, но все мешающие эмоции как бы происходят изнутри, насколько я знаю, а от себя не убежишь. Т.о., люди работают над собой. А не избегают тревожащих эмоций.
Вы попробуйте побыть настоящим монахом, с соблюдением всех обетов, в т.ч. и ношения монашеских одежд в современном обществе, в современном мегаполисе, в нашей стране.. Тогда и посмотрим, как Вам удастся чего-либо избежать..

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.07.2010), Марина В (04.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (05.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Способности


Наверное Вы хотели сказать - недостаточные способности...


Мне кажется, что мешает отсутствие яркого примера.

----------


## Demetrioss

> На  мой взгляд мирской должен иметь социальную направленность. То есть  должны быть хорошо проработаны такие вопросы, как образование семьи, получение материальных благ, жизнь в обществе в согласии с обществом и т.п.


Есть другие вероучения, которые обязательно содержат в себе огромное количество не только духовных и моральных указаний, но и указаний, касающихся бытовых повседневных вещей. Каму, как и на ком жениться, как и что есть и пить, как совершать те или иные обряды, как должна выглядеть одежда, как судить, как наказать, как помиловать и в таком духе тысячи указаний на все случаи жизни. (Конкретно на вероисповедание не указываю умышленно и указывать не буду, т.к. форум чисто буддийский) Такое присутствует. 
Так же мы видим что люди привыкли и без религии создавать груды законов и четких предписаний норм жизни. 
Это и есть самый яркий пример кормления ПоКеМонов.
В буддизме этого нет потому что буддизм проповедует путь к свободе. А свободным быть трудно и страшно, потому что часто приходиться жить Вне Привычной Картины Мира без четко предписанных инструкций и действовать интуитивно. Жизнь превращается из покемонизма в импровизацию и естественно выходит за рамки социума, как ты ни пытайся ее туда впихнуть.
Или я не прав?

----------

Майя П (05.07.2010)

----------


## Asanga

Все споры между КК и ККОН будут удалены.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (04.07.2010), Артем Тараненко (04.07.2010), Марина В (04.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Есть другие вероучения, которые обязательно содержат в себе огромное количество не только духовных и моральных указаний, но и указаний, касающихся бытовых повседневных вещей. Каму, как и на ком жениться, как и что есть и пить, как совершать те или иные обряды, как должна выглядеть одежда, как судить, как наказать, как помиловать и в таком духе тысячи указаний на все случаи жизни. (Конкретно на вероисповедание не указываю умышленно и указывать не буду, т.к. форум чисто буддийский) Такое присутствует. 
> Так же мы видим что люди привыкли и без религии создавать груды законов и четких предписаний норм жизни. 
> Это и есть самый яркий пример кормления ПоКеМонов.
> В буддизме этого нет потому что буддизм проповедует путь к свободе. А свободным быть трудно и страшно, потому что часто приходиться жить Вне Привычной Картины Мира без четко предписанных инструкций и действовать интуитивно. Жизнь превращается из покемонизма в импровизацию и естественно выходит за рамки социума, как ты ни пытайся ее туда впихнуть.
> Или я не прав?


Demetrioss, Вы правы. Социальный уровень ставит целью достижение статуса, власти, популярности и т.п.  Христианство и иудаизм дают в основном социальный уровень. Буддизм даёт в основном надсоциальный уровень.

Но что тогда буддизм для мирян ? - Спортивный болид для колхозников ?

----------


## Asanga

Есть большое множество примеров не только в Кагью людей снимавших монашеские обеты и продолжающих в миру заниматься буддийскими практиками. Например в Гелуг таких примеров предостаточно в 20-м веке. 
Но пока, что ничто не говорит о пользе такого, снятия обетов. Наоборот Лама Цонкапа всячески подчеркивал и своим личным примером показал необходимость монашеских обетов.
Также и в кагью и в нингма многие мастера монашеские обеты имели и удерживали их до конца своей жизни. Жизнь монаха позволяет больше сосредоточитсься на практике Дхармы.
Таким образом во всем тибетском буддизме никто не принижает значение монашеских обетов. Что же до практики буддизма мирянами, то в этом ничего сверхобычного или какого-то преимущества над практикующими монахами увидеть нельзя.
А примеров в наше время буддийских учителей немонахов можно увидеть множество, но из этого не следует какого-либо обобщающего вывода. Т.к., то что рекомендовал Будда, в частности обязательства по соблюдению Винаи существует несколько тысячелетий и подтвердило свою живучесть. Обратное, чаще приводит к упадку.
Таким образом нам мирянам будет правильно при той ситуации, когда нами невозможно принимать монашеские обеты, принимать обеты буддиста мирянина, если есть возможность принимать бОльшие обязательства, можно принять расширенные обеты буддиста мирянина. В этом нас никто не ограничивает.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (05.07.2010), Марина В (04.07.2010), Маша_ла (05.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (05.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Я увязываю это с тем, что вижу своими глазами. Если тхеравадины принимают обеты, которые связаны с избеганием всяких тревожащих ситуаций, то это значит, что восприятие у него становится все более мирным, отрешенным и тп. Ну чем не снотворное ? Успокоил всё мешающее и вперёд к реализации!


А почему снотворное то? Сам Будда говорил о правильной речи, правильном поведении и правильных средствах к существованию. Они, в частности заключаются и в том, что нужно стараться не попадать в ситуации мешающие практике.

А что соответствует пургену из вашего предыдущего высказывания? 



> оциальный уровень ставит целью достижение статуса, власти, популярности и т.п. Христианство и иудаизм дают в основном социальный уровень. Буддизм даёт в основном надсоциальный уровень.
> 
> Но что тогда буддизм для мирян ? - Спортивный болид для колхозников ?


Если говорить о всём Буддизме в целом, то это вполне социальная религия. Даже в качестве государственной идеалогии вполне может быть использована.

----------

Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Asanga

> Но как быть в миру, но не от мира, на практике. Потому что на практике мирские проблемы и нужды иногда настолько затягивают, как трясина в болоте и уже трудно бывает отряхнуть с себя всю эту тягость, начинаешь жить этим, переживать, прикладывать титанические усилия, но как и ожидалось - результат не лучший. Как взрастить в себе эту отрешенность и научиться играть свою роль должным образом в повседневной жизни?


Очень хороший вопрос.
Есть три основы пути описанные ламой Цонкапой:
Отречение, Бодхичитта и мудрость.
Для меня примеры качеств Бодхичитты и мудрости (воззрения на пустоту) присутствуют в реальной жизни и их можно наблюдать делая на них акцент и тем самым живя обычной жизнью. Что касается отречения, то это более сложная тема и таких примеров напрямую увидеть по-крайней мере мне в реальной жизни сложно.
Ну по крайней мере 2 из 3-х основ пути в частичном виде присутствуют в ситуациях обычной жизни. 
На отречение необходимо внутреннее усилие без опоры во внешнем мире. Хотя у других могут быть свои варианты.

----------

Марина В (04.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А почему снотворное то? Сам Будда говорил о правильной речи, правильном поведении и правильных средствах к существованию. Они, в частности заключаются и в том, что нужно стараться не попадать в ситуации мешающие практике.
> 
> А что соответствует пургену из вашего предыдущего высказывания?


В результате практик в сознание попадает поток событий, которые в какой-то момент не могут быть переработаны. Возникает хаос, которого никто не любит. Тогда человек либо сам меняется и расширяет свое видение, выходит на новый уровень. Либо этот бурный поток сам пробивает заторы в сознании, но обычно это мало приятно, и тогда на новый уровень приходится вламываться как пробка от шампанского, которое хорошо потрясли.  

Вот Вас например на пути тантр выбило из колеи большое количество каких-то непонятных символов, имеющих красочную и эмоциональную наполненность. Если бы Вы остались на этом пути, то по неволе пришлось бы развивать не только логический канал восприятия, но и многие другие, либо проходить очищение. 






> Если говорить о всём Буддизме в целом, то это вполне социальная религия. Даже в качестве государственной идеалогии вполне может быть использована.


Похоже, что социализация направления КК АП ОН - это еще только задача.

----------


## Топпер

> В результате практик в сознание попадает поток событий, которые в какой-то момент не могут быть переработаны.


Можно на конкретных примерах о каких событиях идёт речь?



> Возникает хаос, которого никто не любит. Тогда человек либо сам меняется и расширяет свое видение, выходит на новый уровень. Либо этот бурный поток сам пробивает заторы в сознании, но обычно это мало приятно, и тогда на новый уровень приходится вламываться как пробка от шампанского, которое хорошо потрясли.


Либо, как я понимаю, может ничего не произойти?



> Вот Вас например на пути тантр выбило из колеи большое количество каких-то непонятных символов, имеющих красочную и эмоциональную наполненность. Если бы Вы остались на этом пути, то по неволе пришлось бы развивать не только логический канал восприятия, но и многие другие, либо проходить очищение.


Подозреваю, что не хуже вас разобрался в символизме  :Smilie:  Но не о нём речь.
У меня вопрос в практической плоскости опять о пургене: вот живёт некий человек, обычной жизнью горожанина. Допустим он пошёл в Буддизм и занитересовался тхеравадой (или гелуг), тут мне примерно понятно, как он будет жить. А вот если он вступил в КК ОН, то в реальной жизни как этот пурген будет выражаться? В чём он будет жить не так, как другие буддисты?



> Похоже, что социализация направления КК АП ОН - это еще только задача.


Это, кстати, неплохой момент в КК ОН.

----------

Аминадав (05.07.2010)

----------


## Asanga

> В результате практик в сознание попадает поток событий, которые в какой-то момент не могут быть переработаны. Возникает хаос, которого никто не любит. Тогда человек либо сам меняется и расширяет свое видение, выходит на новый уровень. Либо этот бурный поток сам пробивает заторы в сознании, но обычно это мало приятно, и тогда на новый уровень приходится вламываться как пробка от шампанского, которое хорошо потрясли.


Ну да, есть известная цитата: "Ум сделать шире, а глаз устремить дальше"
Но совсем не обязательно отдаваться внутренним ощущениям полагая, что они несут достоверную информацию. Необходимо отдавать отчет, что и почему происходит.
В приведенной цитате "Ум сделать шире" - это развитие Бодхичитты, "Глаз устремить дальше" - это воззрение пустотности. А уж какими вы достигаете это методами сутры или тантры, это уже 2-ой вопрос. И тот и другой способ развития присутствует во всех школах тибетского буддизма.



> Если бы Вы остались на этом пути, то по неволе пришлось бы развивать не только логический канал восприятия, но и многие другие, либо проходить очищение.


 Все нормально с логическими каналами восприятия во всех школах тибетского буддизма и кагью в том числе. То, что не всегда в наше время им не всегда уделяется достойное внимание, еще не говорит, что этого нет в тибетских монастрырях Кагью и Нингма.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (05.07.2010), Марина В (04.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Похоже, что социализация направления КК АП ОН - это еще только задача.


Дим, не совсем понял, что ты имеешь ввиду под социализацией направления?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> а что мешает делать эти два дела одновременно ?


Проблема не в одновременности. Проблема в глупых попытках оправдать свою мирскую деятельность в глазах Буддизма, который за пределами(а совсем не над) мирского. Буддизму абсолютно безразлично на помойке вы или в пентхаусе, в аду или в локе богов.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Все споры между КК и ККОН будут удалены.


"Парламент (то бишь БФ) - не место для дискуссий."  Ура, товарищи!

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Проблема не в одновременности. Проблема в глупых попытках оправдать свою мирскую деятельность в глазах Буддизма, который за пределами(а совсем не над) мирского. Буддизму абсолютно безразлично на помойке вы или в пентхаусе, в аду или в локе богов.


что это еще за новости - про буддизм, который за пределами мирского??

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> что это еще за новости - про буддизм, который за пределами мирского??


Можно хотя бы книжки читать, чтобы очевидности не были новостями.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

можно хотя бы не выдавать собственные домыслы за очевидности

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Дим, не совсем понял, что ты имеешь ввиду под социализацией направления?


Я вот тоже задумываюсь что есть "предложение обществу", о котором говорит лама Оле. Если в городе миллион населения, из них буддисты составляют порядка пятидесяти человек, то что они могут предложить обществу, в котором для большинства нет разницы между йогами, кришнаитами,  адептами общества фиолетового пламени и буддистами ?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Можно на конкретных примерах о каких событиях идёт речь?


О разных, тут сплошная импровизация ума.

Например, отношение к сексу.  Если у вас эта тема - повод для избегания, то у нас эта тема кипит посильнее чем у большинства граждан. Только у большинства граждан нет такой альтернативы, как высший взгляд, а у буддистов - есть. Если в бурном потоке событий  буддист начинает сшибать углы, то у него есть альтернативы - либо выйти из потока, либо учиться справляться, либо выходить на более высокой уровень восприятия.




> Либо, как я понимаю, может ничего не произойти?


Я лично не встречал людей, которые активно практикуют и у которых ничего не происходит. 




> Подозреваю, что не хуже вас разобрался в символизме  Но не о нём речь.


У меня в голове вообще никакая символика не держится до тех пор, пока не пойму на практике что она означает.   




> У меня вопрос в практической плоскости опять о пургене: вот живёт некий человек, обычной жизнью горожанина. Допустим он пошёл в Буддизм и занитересовался тхеравадой (или гелуг), тут мне примерно понятно, как он будет жить. А вот если он вступил в КК ОН, то в реальной жизни как этот пурген будет выражаться? В чём он будет жить не так, как другие буддисты?


Отличия в интенсивности.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Проблема не в одновременности. Проблема в глупых попытках оправдать свою мирскую деятельность в глазах Буддизма, который за пределами(а совсем не над) мирского. Буддизму абсолютно безразлично на помойке вы или в пентхаусе, в аду или в локе богов.


Будда-природе безразлично, а вот буддизм предпочитает всё-таки здоровых людей, благополучных людей.

----------

Майя П (05.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Кхм.. Я боюсь Вас разочаровать, но снотворное не успокаивает мешающие эмоции.. Иначе бы все принимали снотворное, вместо того, чтобы практиковать..


Я в переносном смысле говорил. Буддийское снотворное - успокаивает. А пока все бяки спят, можно и поиском истины заняться. А вот когда истину нашел, тогда и бяки уже непочем.





> Может внешне и можно избежать треволнений, но все мешающие эмоции как бы происходят изнутри, насколько я знаю, а от себя не убежишь. Т.о., люди работают над собой. А не избегают тревожащих эмоций.
> Вы попробуйте побыть настоящим монахом, с соблюдением всех обетов, в т.ч. и ношения монашеских одежд в современном обществе, в современном мегаполисе, в нашей стране.. Тогда и посмотрим, как Вам удастся чего-либо избежать..


Не я не понял...., что горячей постели и стрельбы из мягкого пистолета тоже не удастся избежать    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> буддизм предпочитает всё-таки здоровых людей, благополучных людей.


Что значит «буддизм предпочитает»?

Благополучных с какой точки зрения? Миларепа был благополучным человеком?

----------

Pema Sonam (05.07.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (05.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> О разных, тут сплошная импровизация ума.
> 
> Например, отношение к сексу.  Если у вас эта тема - повод для избегания, то у нас эта тема кипит посильнее чем у большинства граждан. Только у большинства граждан нет такой альтернативы, как высший взгляд, а у буддистов - есть. Если в бурном потоке событий  буддист начинает сшибать углы, то у него есть альтернативы - либо выйти из потока, либо учиться справляться, либо выходить на более высокой уровень восприятия....
> 
> Отличия в интенсивности.


Т.е. тоже соитие, что и у остальных наших граждан, только интенсивнее? А Буддизм тогда здесь при чём?
Это получается, что некто став буддистом просто начал больше заниматься сексом? Это - в сухом остатке?

----------

Dmitridorje (05.07.2010), Zatsunen (05.07.2010), Артем Тараненко (05.07.2010), Кузьмич (06.07.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Будда-природе безразлично, а вот буддизм предпочитает всё-таки здоровых людей, благополучных людей.


Это в чьем-то незнающем Буддизм уме Буддизм что-то предпочитает. А Буддизму и убийцы, и проститутки,  и бедняки. и цари подходят.

----------

Артем Тараненко (05.07.2010), Маша_ла (06.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (05.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Т.е. тоже соитие, что и у остальных наших граждан, только интенсивнее? А Буддизм тогда здесь при чём?
> Это получается, что некто став буддистом просто начал больше заниматься сексом? Это - в сухом остатке?


Ну вот, если в соитии вы видите только сухой остаток, то путь в Тхереаваду заказан.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Что значит «буддизм предпочитает»?
> 
> Благополучных с какой точки зрения? Миларепа был благополучным человеком?


Он им стал благодаря буддизму.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Он им стал благодаря буддизму.


Ну, если с зелёной кожей от питания одной крапивной похлёбкой, и в истлевшей одежде — это то, что вы имели в виду под словами «здоровый и благополучный», то тогда, конечно, вопросов нет.

Но в этом случае ваша сентенция про «Будда-природе безразлично, а вот буддизм предпочитает…» не имеет смысла.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Ну, если с зелёной кожей от питания одной крапивной похлёбкой, и в истлевшей одежде — это то, что вы имели в виду под словами «здоровый и благополучный», то тогда, конечно, вопросов нет.
> 
> Но в этом случае ваша сентенция про «Будда-природе безразлично, а вот буддизм предпочитает…» не имеет смысла.


Мы кажись в сторону пошли. Благополучие - субъективное понятие.  У Миларепы кроме крапивы было еще что-то очень значимое. Вы догадываетесь или подсказать что именно ?   А то, что будда-природа присутствует у всех, как раз и говорит о том, что ей безразлично приходящее состояние ума.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Очень хороший вопрос.
> Есть три основы пути описанные ламой Цонкапой:
> Отречение, Бодхичитта и мудрость.
> Для меня примеры качеств Бодхичитты и мудрости (воззрения на пустоту) присутствуют в реальной жизни и их можно наблюдать делая на них акцент и тем самым живя обычной жизнью. Что касается отречения, то это более сложная тема и таких примеров напрямую увидеть по-крайней мере мне в реальной жизни сложно.
> Ну по крайней мере 2 из 3-х основ пути в частичном виде присутствуют в ситуациях обычной жизни. 
> На отречение необходимо внутреннее усилие без опоры во внешнем мире. Хотя у других могут быть свои варианты.


У Ламы Цонкапы такая основная стратегия - развитие отречения стоит на переднем плане, из развитого отречения порождается бодхичитта, на основе бодхичитты взращивается мудрость постижения пустоты. Иногда в редких случаях когда у человека сильный интеллект, сначала постижение пустоты концептуальное, и на этой основе взращивание бодхичитты. Но отречение всегда вначале. С тиб. на монг. отречение переводится как "определенно выйти", или "точно выйти", то есть твердое намерение освободиться от сансары, пресечь корень сансары - неведение и очистить ум ото всех омрачений, которые выходят из неведения, появляются на его основе. Для этого сначала осознание 4 БИ. Через медитацию на 4 БИ развитие отречения. Истина об источнике страданий. Главное омрачение - неведение. Из него возникает привязанность. Из привязанности - гнев. Каждый день возникают привязанности и гнев. Когда в обычной ситуации возникает привязанность к внешнему объекту, основанная на неведении таком что этот объект есть объект счастья, устремленность к нему, желание обладать и т.д. тогда отсутствует даже небольшая мудрость, которая говорит о том что внешние объекты не способны дать настоящего счастья. Когда есть такое понимание это первый шаг на пути развития отречения. Настоящее счастье это пресечение неведения и всех омрачений в уме. Обретение настоящего спокойствия в уме. Стремление к обретению такого ума и есть отречение. В обычной жизни если мы будем уменьшать омрачения, грубое неведение, среднее и тонкое неведение, то автоматически это будет способствовать уменьшению привязанностей и гнева. Грубое неведение это думание что внешний объект способен дать счастье или сделать счастливым. Будет у меня миллион бакинских и я буду счастлив. Средний что объекты надежны и постоянны. Тонкий думание что вещи существуют сами по себе независимо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну вот, если в соитии вы видите только сухой остаток, то путь в Тхереаваду заказан.


Так, а в чём отличия? Тогда разъясните.

----------


## Майя П

> Будда-природе безразлично, а вот буддизм предпочитает всё-таки здоровых людей, благополучных людей.


имхо, но это сермяжная правда: смысл: сначала приведите ТЕЛО в порядок: - в настоящем нендро; ешьте на полведра меньше, приучите тело к физическим нагрузками, усердно работайте в социуме и результаты накроют по полной  :Smilie: , тут же, не отходя от места медитации  :Cool:  и будьте честны с самим собой, то есть с природой Будды

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Так, а в чём отличия? Тогда разъясните.


Уважаемый Топпер,

Есть высший взгляд на союз мужчины и женщины. Наверняка он вам известен. Это союз женской интуиции и мужской активности. Пространства и радости. Алмаза и лотоса. Мужской будда-формы и женской.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> имхо, но это сермяжная правда: смысл: сначала приведите ТЕЛО в порядок: - в настоящем нендро; ешьте на полведра меньше, приучите тело к физическим нагрузками, усердно работайте в социуме и результаты накроют по полной , тут же, не отходя от места медитации  и будьте честны с самим собой, то есть с природой Будды


Майя, солнце, я так рад, что нахожу сторонников. Просто Вы понимаете, что мне западло кидаться заезженными шаблонами.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Уважаемый Топпер,
> 
> Есть высший взгляд на союз мужчины и женщины. Наверняка он вам известен. Это союз женской интуиции и мужской активности. Пространства и радости. Алмаза и лотоса. Мужской будда-формы и женской.


Ну если не экстраполировать свои сексуальные фантазии на символы буддизма, то, например имеем:

"2. Вторая строка начинается с ПЕМА - "лотоса", изначально чистого и незапятнанного, лишенного внешних загрязнений; неподдельного, не подверженного заблуждениям и поэтому сравнимого с *истинной природой ума*, или великой пустотой, которая скрывается между сансарой и нирваной или простирается вне их пределов. .................. ГЕСАР соотносят с непрерывным течением, изобильным и нескончаемым природным качествам великой пустоты. Его дословное значение - "пестик", или " центральная часть сердцевины лотоса" - это не просто ничем не заполненное место, скорее это *аспект ясности*, лучезарности состояния великой пустоты, проявление непрестанно возникающей энергии.

ДОНГ ПО ЛА означает, что пустота и ясность неразделимы и представляют собой единое состояние великого союза, они совместно возникающие и абсолютно взаимопроникающие. ДОНГ ПО ЛА означает "стебель" или "совместный", "соединенный". Это единение не создано ни пустотой, ни ясностью и существует с безначальных времен таким, каково оно есть...." ((с) Палден Шераб Ринпоче, Цеванг Донгъял Ринпоче "Учение о Семистрочной молитве")

Ну и так далее. Хотя некоторые товарищи любят поосуществлять прямое введение в ритуальном соитии, которое ритуально только для доверчивых девочек.  :Big Grin:

----------

Кузьмич (06.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (06.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Уважаемый Топпер,
> 
> Есть высший взгляд на союз мужчины и женщины. Наверняка он вам известен. Это союз женской интуиции и мужской активности. Пространства и радости. Алмаза и лотоса. Мужской будда-формы и женской.


Это понятно. Это, так сказать, дополнительное обрамление. А как это на сути сказывается?

Вот есть соитие у обычных граждан. Есть соитие у буддистов. Вопрос: в чём разница кроме красивых слов вокруг? И те и другие занимаются сексом. И те и другие как я понимаю, пьют алкоголь. А в чём тогда разница между первой и второй категорией?

----------


## Майя П

м-да, как народ понимает мужской и женский аспекты  :Big Grin: .
Опять начну про ваджрное тело: в КАЖДОМ есть женский и мужской тип каналов, так вот они работают на ОДНО ТЕЛО. Это как правая и левая сторона. В разных традициях буддизма: но суть одна сторона тела - женская энергия, другая - мужская. И не хихикайте  :Big Grin: . Из-за неприятия и непонимания этого происходит масса проблем.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Это понятно. Это, так сказать, дополнительное обрамление. А как это на сути сказывается?
> 
> Вот есть соитие у обычных граждан. Есть соитие у буддистов. Вопрос: в чём разница кроме красивых слов вокруг? И те и другие занимаются сексом.  А в чём тогда разница между первой и второй категорией?


Разница есть, но на форуме объяснять не стоит. Евнухи и монахи не занимаются сексом, а разница между ними существует.







> И те и другие как я понимаю, пьют алкоголь.


Это пока опустим, ибо сам не потребляю.

----------


## Майя П

> Разница есть, но на форуме объяснять не стоит. Евнухи и монахи не занимаются сексом, а разница между ними существует.


вообще то евнухи занимаются сексом, это из  физиологии ясно. ну про типичных евнухов с малой печатью :Stick Out Tongue: 
а вот если большая печать...

----------


## Маша_ла

Это вообще все серьезно - общепринятая идеология или плод чьего-то воображения, проекции неподготовленных умов: пурген, покемоны, снотворное, алмазы и пространства? Это вообще все кто-то всерьез проповедует где-то как буддийское учение? 
Или это просто заблуждения одного индивидуума, которые он тут радостно отображает? Я надеюсь  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (06.07.2010), Nirdosh Yogino (05.07.2010), Tashi_Tsering (05.07.2010), Артем Тараненко (06.07.2010), Кузьмич (06.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Разница есть, но на форуме объяснять не стоит. Евнухи и монахи не занимаются сексом, а разница между ними существует.


И эта разница легко объяснима и очевидна.
Вот такой же очевидности хотелось бы в ваших пояснениях.



> Это пока опустим, ибо сам не потребляю.


Ок. Можем взять какие-либо другие аспекты жизни буддиста-мирянина.

----------


## Майя П

все есть бог, все есть Будда  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> м-да, как народ понимает мужской и женский аспекты .
> Опять начну про ваджрное тело: в КАЖДОМ есть женский и мужской тип каналов, так вот они работают на ОДНО ТЕЛО. Это как правая и левая сторона. В разных традициях буддизма: но суть одна сторона тела - женская энергия, другая - мужская. И не хихикайте . Из-за неприятия и непонимания этого происходит масса проблем.


А у левшей как ?

----------


## Майя П

> А у левшей как ?


еще спросите про амбидекстров :Stick Out Tongue: 
все по плану...
А про левшей надо еще разобраться: истинный левша, или каналы ветра повреждены, поэтому более здоровая сторона нагрузку выполняет :Embarrassment:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> И эта разница легко объяснима и очевидна.


Ну да, всего лишь одежда!!!  Так это ж антураж, давайте переоденем евнуха и он станет монахом. Вот и никакой разницы не будет.  :Confused: 




> Вот такой же очевидности хотелось бы в ваших пояснениях.


Топпер,  я извиняюсь,  а легко ли объяснить разницу между вкусом шоколада и вкусом пастилы человеку, который ни то ни другое не пробовал?





> Ок. Можем взять какие-либо другие аспекты жизни буддиста-мирянина.


Разница бывает совсем небольшая. Простой человек хлопает комара, а буддист смахивает.

----------


## Майя П

> Ну да, всего лишь одежда!!!  Так это ж антураж, давайте переоденем евнуха и он станет монахом. Вот и никакой разницы не будет.


разница будет и принципиальная: особенно тонкая часть семени не будет вырабатываться. Что увидим? Бледное, жалкое трусливое существо
(тонкое семя, 7 уровень обмена веществ, в результате образуется сок который питает ум и сердце: дарует внешнюю и внутреннюю красоту, храбрость, способность выполнить задуманное и прочее)

хотя конечно сейчас у многих не вырабатывается этот сок, из нарушений как правило уже на первом уровне (по собственным наблюдениям)
Да и ламы, которые возвращались в 70 годы из мест не столь отдаленных, именно на исправление первых уровней обменов веществ давали рекомендации.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Это вообще все серьезно - общепринятая идеология или плод чьего-то воображения, проекции неподготовленных умов: пурген, покемоны, снотворное, алмазы и пространства? Это вообще все кто-то всерьез проповедует где-то как буддийское учение?


Маша ла, а с чего Вы взяли, что я проповедую буддийское учение ? 




> Или это просто заблуждения одного индивидуума, которые он тут радостно отображает? Я надеюсь


И в чем я  заблуждаюсь радостно, как Вы надеетесь ?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> разница будет и принципиальная: особенно тонкая часть семени не будет вырабатываться. Что увидим? Бледное, жалкое трусливое существо
> (тонкое семя, 7 уровень обмена веществ, в результате образуется сок который питает ум и сердце: дарует внешнюю и внутреннюю красоту, храбрость, способность выполнить задуманное и прочее)


Майя, золотце, давайте про семя и храбрость отложим, а то монахи не оценят

----------


## Топпер

> Ну да, всего лишь одежда!!!  Так это ж антураж, давайте переоденем евнуха и он станет монахом. Вот и никакой разницы не будет.


Он не станет монахом. Евнухов нельзя постригать. 



> Топпер,  я извиняюсь,  а легко ли объяснить разницу между вкусом шоколада и вкусом пастилы человеку, который ни то ни другое не пробовал?


А кто у нас здесь не пробовал пастилу и шоколад? 



> Разница бывает совсем небольшая. Простой человек хлопает комара, а буддист смахивает.


Ок. Этот пункт разногласий не вызвает. Если, конечно, мы говорим о хорошем буддисте.

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.07.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Дмитрий, Вы же задаете на буд. форуме вопросы по буддизму, комментируя это цитатами из учений Оле.. 
Плюс еще чей-то наложившийся на эти учения сленг.. 
Получается коктейль Молотова  :Smilie: 

Дмитрий, Вы меня простите, но Вы заблуждаетесь практически во всем.
Я-то тоже.. Но я тут не плету сказки про покемонов, пурген и союз меча и орала..

Я почтительно заткнуся. Но Вы смотрите. Будете нести совсем уж чушь, могу вернуться  :Smilie: 
Это же не Ваш личный блог, это люди читают.. Что они будут думать после этого о буддизме, а также о Ваших учителях? Поэтому я уж могу и встрять опять, уж не взыщите.

Вот тебе и мирской буддизм. Вот и упадок Дхармы.. Вот и нью-эйдж в махровом его проявлении. Как мне кажется. Оч. жаль  :Frown:

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.07.2010), Гьялцен (06.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2010)

----------


## Майя П

имхо конечно, но человек ищет.... и как то отталкивать  :EEK!: ...
не слушайте никого, а почитайте проповеди Его святейшества Далай-ламы, или Еши Лодой римпоче ... так сказать: учение от чистых людей получить

----------


## Маша_ла

Ищут не так. Человек уже нашел и веселится. Это хорошо, когда веселятся.
Просто во всем нужно знать меру. Я не хочу повторяться, но все же это не личный блог.
Тут нужно немного думать о том, что пишешь. Думать о том, что самые разные люди могут это читать. И далее, см. выше  :Smilie: 

Учение только от чистых людей и следует получать, это точно  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (05.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Дмитрий, Вы же задаете на буд. форуме вопросы по буддизму, комментируя это цитатами из учений Оле..


Я не цитировал Оле, его цитировали другие люди.




> Плюс еще чей-то наложившийся на эти учения сленг.. 
> Получается коктейль Молотова


Маша ла, я извиняюсь, но меня никто не просил транслировать Дхарму. Где в правилах форума написано, что каждый, кто пишет на форуме, просто обязан говорить Дхарму ? 






> Дмитрий, Вы меня простите, но Вы заблуждаетесь практически во всем.


Давно так не умилялся, хочу на Вас взглянуть  :Smilie: 





> Я-то тоже..


А это уже серьезно. При такой низкой самооценке вам в скором будущем понадобится психологическая помощь. Я не шучу. Не пойдете к психологу, потом придется идти к психотерапевту. Упустите момент и до психитара дорастете.





> Но я тут не плету сказки про покемонов, пурген и союз меча и орала..






> Я почтительно заткнуся. Но Вы смотрите. Будете нести совсем уж чушь, могу вернуться 
> Это же не Ваш личный блог, это люди читают.. Что они будут думать после этого о буддизме, а также о Ваших учителях? Поэтому я уж могу и встрять опять, уж не взыщите.
> 
> Вот тебе и мирской буддизм. Вот и упадок Дхармы.. Вот и нью-эйдж в махровом его проявлении. Как мне кажется. Оч. жаль


Маша, мы можем пообщаться, но только в привате.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> м-да, как народ понимает мужской и женский аспекты .
> Опять начну про ваджрное тело: в КАЖДОМ есть женский и мужской тип каналов, так вот они работают на ОДНО ТЕЛО. Это как правая и левая сторона. В разных традициях буддизма: но суть одна сторона тела - женская энергия, другая - мужская. И не хихикайте . Из-за неприятия и непонимания этого происходит масса проблем.


Ну вот и скрывай теперь тайный уровень семистрочной молитвы. Взяли тут и все рассказали.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> а с чего Вы взяли, что я проповедую буддийское учение ?


Смело.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> ... Просто Вы понимаете, что мне западло кидаться заезженными шаблонами.


Ну вот, а столько страниц уже ими кидаетесь... Этот пурген толкали тут уже не раз, скучно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Есть высший взгляд на союз мужчины и женщины.


Для того, чтобы практиковать этот высший взгляд, я так понимаю, нужно посвящение и серьёзная подготовка (причём партнёр тоже должен иметь посвящение и быть подготовлен). Если подходящего партнёра нет, практика может делаться только в виде визуализации. Воспринимать эту практику как обычное совокупление — это уже нарушение самай.
А у многих начинающих в тибетском буддизме, кажется, возникает такое представление, что нужно во время процесса просто себе что-то там вообразить, и это уже реализация «высшего взгляда».

----------

Legba (06.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Ну вот, а столько страниц уже ими кидаетесь... Этот пурген толкали тут уже не раз, скучно.


Про пурген и снотворное я один раз толкнул. Придумал на ходу, все остальное время - отвечал на возникшие вопросы.  Про покемонов - это из жаргона психотерапевтов. Такая вот персонификация привычек восприятия.

Ну если про пурген скучно, то что ж тогда нескучно ? Копи-пастить портянки из талмудов, а потом весело ставить на них одобрямсы ?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> еще спросите про амбидекстров
> все по плану...
> А про левшей надо еще разобраться: истинный левша, или каналы ветра повреждены, поэтому более здоровая сторона нагрузку выполняет


У амбидекстров обычно как у правшей. Есть тест как выяснить истинную картину по движению глаз.

----------


## Майя П

> Ну вот и скрывай теперь тайный уровень семистрочной молитвы. Взяли тут и все рассказали.


а что такое семистрочная молитва? :Big Grin: , а то все по учебнику тайной медицины

----------


## Топпер

> Ну если про пурген скучно, то что ж тогда нескучно ? Копи-пастить портянки из талмудов, а потом весело ставить на них одобрямсы ?


Вообще "талмуды" обычно содержат слово Будды или учителей линии. 
Если из скучно изучать (хотя бы в малом объёме), тогда что это за буддизм?

----------

Legba (06.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Вообще "талмуды" обычно содержат слово Будды или учителей линии. 
> Если из скучно изучать (хотя бы в малом объёме), тогда что это за буддизм?


Ну вот и учите, а на форме можно и по-душам поговорить.

----------


## Маша_ла

А что, в КК АП нет форума для общения по душам? Или там уже никто на пурген с покемонами не реагирует? А тут можно весело оттянуться на традиционной сангхе?

Короче, понятно. "Остапа понесло".. Поговорили по душам, значит.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Про пурген и снотворное я один раз толкнул. Придумал на ходу, все остальное время - отвечал на возникшие вопросы.  Про покемонов - это из жаргона психотерапевтов. Такая вот персонификация привычек восприятия.


Да бох с ним, с пургеном, я-то про "заезженные шаблоны" ! Про "диких йогинов и нудных тхеравадинов(они теперь вместо гелуг,похоже :Smilie: )", союз пространства и радости, высший взгляд и прочую безумную мудрость...
 Ну неужели все эти вещи нельзя выразить СВОИМИ СЛОВАМИ, чтобы не копипастить Оле?




> если про пурген скучно, то что ж тогда нескучно ? Копи-пастить портянки из талмудов, а потом весело ставить на них одобрямсы ?


 Все скучно. Это - высший взгляд...  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Да бох с ним, с пургеном, я-то про "заезженные шаблоны" ! Про "диких йогинов и нудных тхеравадинов(они теперь вместо гелуг,похоже)", союз пространства и радости, высший взгляд и прочую безумную мудрость...
>  Ну неужели все эти вещи нельзя выразить СВОИМИ СЛОВАМИ, чтобы не копипастить Оле?


Ну если пойму семантику, то синтаксис можно будет поменять. Правда смена синтаксиса даже на уровне покемонов уже ненашутку дразнит наш отряд скептиков.  





> Все скучно. Это - высший взгляд...


Я понял юмор. Дверь в мерседесе скрипит, икра хоть и черная, но какая-то мелкая и тп...

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А что, в КК АП нет форума для общения по душам?


Я вроде как в свой раздел форума залез. 




> Или там уже никто на пурген с покемонами не реагирует? А тут можно весело оттянуться на традиционной сангхе?





> Короче, понятно. "Остапа понесло".. Поговорили по душам, значит.




Маша, если бы я не видел вашу боль меж строк, то может общение было бы более радостным.....

----------


## Топпер

> Ну вот и учите, а на форме можно и по-душам поговорить.


Стараюсь, по мере сил.



> Ну если пойму семантику, то синтаксис можно будет поменять. Правда смена синтаксиса даже на уровне покемонов уже ненашутку дразнит наш отряд скептиков.


Потому, что Дхамму нужно уважать. Это - драгоценность. Буддизм - это не ломка всех барьеров подряд.

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.07.2010), Маша_ла (06.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Это - драгоценность.


Иногда еще с лекарством сравнивают.




> Буддизм - это не ломка всех барьеров подряд.


А как можно сломать все барьеры подряд ? Тем более на форуме.

----------


## Топпер

> А как можно сломать все барьеры подряд ? Тем более на форуме.


Например, когда сравнивают правильное/неправильное поведение с кормлением покемонов.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Например, когда сравнивают правильное/неправильное поведение с кормлением покемонов.


Видимо в Вашей *п*ривычной *к*артине *м*ира творчество не приветствуется. Я просто говорил, что каждый человек защищает свою пкм. Правильно или неправильно он это делает речи не было.

----------


## Топпер

> Видимо в Вашей *п*ривычной *к*артине *м*ира творчество не приветствуется.


Если оно вместо Дхаммы, то нет.

----------

Читтадхаммо (06.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Видимо в Вашей *п*ривычной *к*артине *м*ира творчество не приветствуется.


Обычно такое творчество именуют флуд. И я удивляюсь долготерпению модераторов.

----------

Маша_ла (06.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Обычно такое творчество именуют флуд. И я удивляюсь долготерпению модераторов.


Кста, сегодня как раз месяц исполнился, как... %)

----------


## Ersh

Боюсь, что Дмитрий Рыбаков забанен на 10 дней по совокупности написанного - неуважение к Дхарме, переходы на личность...

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.07.2010), Маша_ла (06.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (06.07.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я понял юмор. Дверь в мерседесе скрипит, икра хоть и черная, но какая-то мелкая и тп...


Боюсь, не поняли... 
 Дядя с мелкой черной икрой не заскучает, всегда найдутся мелкие раздражители, вроде скрипучей двери, чтобы быть в тонусе. Да вот пазитиввная оттяжка рэйв-буддизма как-то не сильно от этого отличается...

 О, тщета! О, эфемерность! О, звериный оскал бытия! :Cool:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кста, сегодня как раз месяц исполнился, как... %)


Ох, а сегодня как раз ганапуджа. Молчумолчумолчу.  :Smilie: ))))

----------


## Майя П

мдя, это прям как в жизни: обращается человек с темой, не могем объяснить человеку..., сразу обвиняем что это У НЕГО проблемы.... и не удивительно что в след кричат: Харе Кришна  :Cool: 
прям "агрессивный буддзьм"

----------

Jinpa Soenam (06.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Боюсь, что Дмитрий Рыбаков забанен на 10 дней по совокупности написанного - неуважение к Дхарме, переходы на личность...


Знаете, может быть переходы на личность со стороны Димы и были, но вот, имхо, неуважения к Дхарме я не увидел. Я вообще не понимаю как Дхарму можно оскорбить или унизить. Так же как и оскорбить или унизить Дхарму в глазах практикующего буддиста - если буддист действительно на Пути, как Дхарма может посредством кого-то принизиться в его уме.
 На самом деле Дима хотел оперировать не шаблонами (это было видно), а своим пониманием, но может быть и выразил это понимание несколько коряво. Поэтому инкриминировать ему неуважение к Дхарме, является на мой взгляд просто черезчур...
 Я согласен с Майей. Вместо того чтобы помочь человеку, поговорить с ним не с предвзятой позиции невосприятия его Учителя как Учителя, а как с ищущим и думающим (пусть и несколько своебразно) - за исключением некоторых форумчан, остальные разговаривали с Димой просто как какие-то иезуиты от Буддизма.
 Я лично не увидел во всей этой ситуации практически никакого проявленного Сочувствия - ни тхеравадинского, ни махаянского, ни ваджраянского, ни просто человеческого - никакого...
 Если модераторы посчитают, что примененное мной  "иезуиты от Буддизма" - переход на личности - их бан я не восприниму личностно.
 Пусть в каждом из нас взрастет истинное Сочувствие, то которому учил Будда, а не выдаваемое за него на интеллектуальном уровне форумное бла-бла-бла.

Ом Мани Пеме Хунг

----------

Zatsunen (06.07.2010), Майя П (06.07.2010)

----------


## Legba

Тут ведь какое дело...
Дима ведь не сказал - "я вот думаю это, как вам, ребята?"
Он сказал - "у вас в тхераваде так, а у нас вот этак".
Чем, собственно, иезуитов и расстроил.
Потому как изложил в весьма вольной форме еще более сомнительные идеи - и выдал это за воззрение Ваджраяны, высший взгляд и все такое.
А талмуды Диме копипастить (да видимо и читать) неантиресно.
Есть конечно все эти практики с мудрой, кто спорит.
И в талмудах про это немало написано. Из доступных на европейских языках, кстати, в гелукпинских больше всего информации. И если ознакомиться с темой становится ясно - никакого отношения среднестатистический мирянин к этому не имеет - и иметь не будет. Заняться по настоящему этими практиками - куда менее вероятно чем вдруг стать мастером спорта по прыжкам  с шестом. То есть возможно, конечно. Но лучше не закладываться на такое достижение просто потому, что вчера удачно перепрыгнул лужу.
А миряне - это просто миряне, сорри. И весь их секас прописан в Сигаловадда сутте. Вполне этого достаточно. А то понимаш на кладбище жить не хотим, в рубище ходить не хотим, крапива не ндравится - токмо карма мудру из всего набора и оставили. Ну-ну.

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (06.07.2010), Артем Тараненко (06.07.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (06.07.2010), Маша_ла (06.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (07.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Просто Дима сказал, что пришел потрындеть, простите за выражение, о чем открыто и заявил.

----------

Ersh (09.07.2010), Маша_ла (07.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Просто Дима сказал, что пришел потрындеть, простите за выражение, о чем открыто и заявил.


интересно, а чем мы сейчас занимаемся? ганапуджу делали? быстро за садхану :Big Grin:

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Тут ведь какое дело...
> Дима ведь не сказал - "я вот думаю это, как вам, ребята?"
> Он сказал - "у вас в тхераваде так, а у нас вот этак".
> Чем, собственно, иезуитов и расстроил.
> Потому как изложил в весьма вольной форме еще более сомнительные идеи - и выдал это за воззрение Ваджраяны, высший взгляд и все такое.


ах, какой криминал)! загнобить и забанить!

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Просто Дима сказал, что пришел потрындеть, простите за выражение, о чем открыто и заявил.


а здесь что, все остальные зачастую занимаются не тем же  :Wink: ?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Не  скрою, что у меня были напряженные отношения с близкими. Одна из причин была в том, что я резко бросился практиковать не договорившись с окружением. Никакие буддийские пожелания общего плана не помогали, пока я не стал делать конкретные значимые действия. Жалко, что в буддизме на этот случай не нашлось ответа.


Это характерно для немалого числа людей кстати. Однако ответы на вопросы в буддизме лежат на поверхности - достаточно ответить на вопрос: "А ЗАЧЕМ ТЫ ДЕЛАЕШЬ ЭТИ ПРАКТИКИ?" - и становится ясно, какие намерения преобладают в человеке.

Чаще всего причина изначально имеет основу проявления личного эго в стремлении уменьшить свои собственные страдания или желание обладать некими знаниями или сверхспособностями - доселе им неведомые.

Как видим - преобладает именно проявление ЭГОцентризма. Причем нередко люд даже сами не осознают этого момента.. Само собой, что окружающие, лишившись части их внимания, душевного тепла и к тому же видя какие-то странности в обычном поведении столь хорошо им казалось бы известного человека - начинают нстинктивно напрягаться в общении, подобно как если бы человек вдруг стал чужим.. 

Ведь начав практику (особенно "резко") - человек меняет свой настрой и по отношению к своему окружению, он пивносит в это окружение чуждые или по меньшей мере - непонятные им мотивы.. А как известно - все неизвестное вызывает чувство опасения у большинства людей - а с учетом направления истинных намерений в самом начале практики - такое поведение (напряженное) в отношениях с близким окружением - вполне может возникать.

В тоже время это - всего лишь следствие того, что приступив к практике - не подготовили ум для осознания, сознание ещё не поняло основных принципов - что и проявляется порой в такой форме как вы описали.

Однако это говорит лишь о том, что прежде чем приступать к практике - надо убедиться что твои внутренние установки не противоречат некоторым основополагающим моментам в буддизме: Четыре Благородные Истины и Восьмеричный путь. Именно не тогда, когда ваш ум скажет: "Ок, я все понял - можем приступать!" , а когда сознание - примет основу для продолжения практики без ощущений внутренних противоречий, когда сознание звучит в унисон с мелодией.

Однако само собой - стыковка с восприятием других людей уже идет по пути действия человека, а не лишь благодаря собственно его практике. Потому как его практика - это его практика.. И если окружающим ни тепло-ни холодно от этой практики - то и отношение будет соответствующим.

Надеюсь и мои "пять копеек" - помогут кому-то понять некоторые моменты по теме.

----------

Ann Ginger (04.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (07.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ах, какой криминал)! загнобить и забанить!


Мож эту тему в пользовательском форуме обсудите?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Это характерно для немалого числа людей кстати. Однако ответы на вопросы в буддизме лежат на поверхности - достаточно ответить на вопрос: "А ЗАЧЕМ ТЫ ДЕЛАЕШЬ ЭТИ ПРАКТИКИ?" - и становится ясно, какие намерения преобладают в человеке.
> 
> Чаще всего причина изначально имеет основу проявления личного эго в стремлении уменьшить свои собственные страдания или желание обладать некими знаниями или сверхспособностями - доселе им неведомые.
> 
> Как видим - преобладает именно проявление ЭГОцентризма. Причем нередко люд даже сами не осознают этого момента.. Само собой, что окружающие, лишившись части их внимания, душевного тепла и к тому же видя какие-то странности в обычном поведении столь хорошо им казалось бы известного человека - начинают нстинктивно напрягаться в общении, подобно как если бы человек вдруг стал чужим.. 
> 
> Ведь начав практику (особенно "резко") - человек меняет свой настрой и по отношению к своему окружению, он пивносит в это окружение чуждые или по меньшей мере - непонятные им мотивы.. А как известно - все неизвестное вызывает чувство опасения у большинства людей - а с учетом направления истинных намерений в самом начале практики - такое поведение (напряженное) в отношениях с близким окружением - вполне может возникать.
> 
> В тоже время это - всего лишь следствие того, что приступив к практике - не подготовили ум для осознания, сознание ещё не поняло основных принципов - что и проявляется порой в такой форме как вы описали.
> ...




Кстати, сейчас все хорошо складывается. Родственники поняли, что им ничего не только не угрожает, но даже иногда помогает. Видимо ставки были сделаны правильно и был вопрос времени, когда это прорастёт.


Пусть у остальных тоже будет всё хорошо и Дхарма процветает. )))

----------


## Эвенгар

> Что такое мирской буддизм ? С кого Кагью берут пример, в то время, как Оле Нидал - йогин, Е.С. Кармапа 17й и его окружение - монахи ?


Практика которую практикует буддист мирянин любой школы и есть мирской буддизм

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Практика которую практикует буддист мирянин любой школы и есть мирской буддизм


По наблюдениям -- стиль может меняться в течении жизни.  Я под мирской жизнью понимаю семью, работу, детей. 

Сейчас не представляю, как мы в 90х, в начале 2000х  и детей воспитывали и работали и на курсы ездили как заводные и много чего еще делали, за что приходилось отрывать мягкое место от мягкого кресла. Сейчас можно размеренно второе Нёндро делать практически без напряга.

----------


## Гошка

> Обидно то, что мирская жизнь и жизнь буддиста совершенно разные и почти не пересекаются. крайне нежелательные и крайне желательные действия. По середине 
> 
> Мирская жизнь подразумевает стремление к благополучию ...


Жизнь мирянина- обязательно подразумевает  жизнь  кпк скота или как подонка ?

Неужели невозможно мирянину накапливать заслуги, накапливать мудрость ?
Сажать деревья, бороться за экологию, равивать науку ?
Волонтерить в заповеднике?
Волонтером восстанавливать деревянное зодчество ?
Выводить новые урожайные сорта ?
Не будет это накоплением заслуг и мудрости ?
https://m.vk.com/green_board

----------


## Гошка

> Обидно то, что мирская жизнь и жизнь буддиста совершенно разные и почти не пересекаются. крайне нежелательные и крайне желательные действия. По середине 
> 
> Мирская жизнь подразумевает стремление к благополучию ...
> к


Жизнь мирянина- обязательно подразумевает  жизнь  кпк скота или как подонка ?

Неужели невозможно мирянигу накапливать заслуги, накапливать мудрость ?
Сажать деревья, бороться за экологию, равивать науку ?
Волонтерить в заповеднике?
Волонтером восстанавливать деревянное зодчество ?
Выводить новые урожайные сорта ?
Не будет это накоплением заслуг и мудрости ?




> Несмотря на различия в способах практики буддизма, основное содержание одинаково, независимо от того, практикует ли человек как мирянин или посвященный. Важным примером этого является практика добродетелей Парамит, которые также включают Пять Шил


https://m.vk.com/green_board
https://no-regime.com/ru-deru/wiki/Laienbuddhismus

----------

Кокотик (26.06.2022)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Жизнь мирянина- обязательно подразумевает  жизнь  кпк скота или как подонка ?
> 
> Неужели невозможно мирянину накапливать заслуги, накапливать мудрость ?
> Сажать деревья, бороться за экологию, равивать науку ?
> Волонтерить в заповеднике?
> Волонтером восстанавливать деревянное зодчество ?
> Выводить новые урожайные сорта ?
> Не будет это накоплением заслуг и мудрости ?
> https://m.vk.com/green_board


Вы что-нибудь из этого умеете? Или так, потрещать?

----------

Гошка (28.06.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Жизнь мирянина- обязательно подразумевает  жизнь  кпк скота или как подонка ?
> 
> Неужели невозможно мирянину накапливать заслуги, накапливать мудрость ?
> Сажать деревья, бороться за экологию, равивать науку ?
> Волонтерить в заповеднике?
> Волонтером восстанавливать деревянное зодчество ?
> Выводить новые урожайные сорта ?
> Не будет это накоплением заслуг и мудрости ?
> https://m.vk.com/green_board


Вроде некто Виссарион был за всё зелёное и против всей фигни. Но сейчас сидит за решеткой.  Не простая это тема )))

----------


## Павел Б

> Вы что-нибудь из этого умеете? Или так, потрещать?


Очень немногие составляющие восьмеричного могут быть подтверждёны документами установленного образца.

Вопрос - умеете ли вы правильную речь? - следует задавать слушателям этой речи. 
Вопрос - умеете ли вы правильные воззрения? - следует задавать учителям, наблюдающим эти воззрения.

Не, ну понятно, что на вопрос о правильных действиях всегда можно предоставить справку из органа записи актов гражданского состояния и отдела внутренних дел.  :Wink: 
Но по остальным направлениям пути - предоставление квалификационных документов - по-моему, затруднительно.  :Frown: 

Так что - 90% исторических и современных "умеющих" в Дхарму - партизаны без аусвайсов.  :Cool:

----------


## Гошка

> Вроде некто Виссарион был за всё зелёное и против всей фигни. Но сейчас сидит за решеткой.  Не простая это тема )))


Некто Христос учил не желать ближнему, что не желаешь себе.
Так его ваще запинали.
Добро пожаловать в современный мир.

Будда был ли мирянином несколько кальп назад ?
Как мирянин, он жрал, спал, бегал по девочкам ?
Это пример жизни  неиспорченного, неразвращенного, не бесчеловечного мирянина ?

----------


## PampKin Head

не прошло и 12 лет. итак!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dipa_Ma
http://dipama.com/
https://www.dharmaseed.org/teacher/54/

----------

Мария Герасимова (08.01.2023)

----------

